# branding and exposure



## flyingPhoto (May 30, 2021)

How do you brand yourself.  One name for all forms of photography, or multiple ones depending upon what you want to accomplish with them. Or by hoping a certain name gives a better appearance?

Say "adult" material gets its own name, while your non adult stuff gets something else. 

Or more on the lines of creating a simplistic but catchy name that will simply appeal to more people say "light and mild"  L & M ciggarettes versus "Harsh and nasty tasting"


----------



## Space Face (May 30, 2021)

I don't.


----------



## PDP (Nov 28, 2022)

I think most have one identity.
To have two brands doubles your branding costs.


----------



## Strodav (Nov 28, 2022)

You might want to check out Matt Granger's youtube channel.  He mainly does beauty, but also does nudes and occasional landscape / nature / wildlife.  He has one presence, but separates his work.  He uses his PG youtube channel to advertise his R rated work on his own website.


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 28, 2022)

OP last seen in Oct 2021.


----------

